# Card Hunter - für alle Magic,DnD,Tabletop Fans !



## dmxcom (6. Dezember 2013)

*Card Hunter - für alle Magic,DnD,Tabletop Fans !*

Ich habe dieses Juwel erst vor einigen Tagen entdeckt und bin begeistert.
Das Spiel wurde von den Jungs gemacht die vorher bei Irrational Games, Looking Glass Studios, 2K Marine gearbeitet haben sowie auch der "Erfinder" von Magic The Gathering sund weitere erfahrene Berater.
Es gibt Single Player sowie Multiplayer mit Matchmaking, Daily Quests etc.
Auch sollte man sich vom Look nicht abschrecken lassen.
Es sieht halt aus wie ein Tabletop Spiel <3

Hier zum Spiel:
Klick

Sagt mal ob es euch auch so Toll gefällt wie mir.
lg
Tom


----------



## dmxcom (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Card Hunter - für alle Magic,DnD,Tabletop Fans !*

Schade das es hier wohl nicht so gut ankommt :/


----------

